# Camera Help on Miui



## DoubleTakeUno (Jun 12, 2011)

I was using the miui camera yesterday just fine, but today I open the camera app and it shows a black screen. I tried uninstalling and reinstalling, but it still didn't work. I have flashed the fix pack.


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

DoubleTakeUno said:


> I was using the miui camera yesterday just fine, but today I open the camera app and it shows a black screen. I tried uninstalling and reinstalling, but it still didn't work. I have flashed the fix pack.


open the camera, click on Menu-Settings, and change picture size to highest resolution


----------



## DoubleTakeUno (Jun 12, 2011)

"razorloves said:


> open the camera, click on Menu-Settings, and change picture size to highest resolution


Thanks once again!


----------

